# TiVo service unavailable



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

We don't use our edge much, so I looked at it for the first time in a while today, and it was saying "TiVo service unavailable." It hadn't recorded anything for over a week. 

That was fixed after a chat to TiVo support, two connections to the TiVo service, a hard reboot, and changing the season pass list (to force the now playing list to be rebuilt). But I'm wondering what the hell happened. Any theories?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

btwyx said:


> We don't use our edge much, so I looked at it for the first time in a while today, and it was saying "TiVo service unavailable." It hadn't recorded anything for over a week.
> 
> That was fixed after a chat to TiVo support, two connections to the TiVo service, a hard reboot, and changing the season pass list (to force the now playing list to be rebuilt). But I'm wondering what the hell happened. Any theories?


That is one of the strange Edge issues that can't be explained, far as I know. Has happened with both my Edges. Will NOT work itself out, only way to "fix" is a reboot. It will still connect while in that "mode", but a connection does not fix the problem. Can happen at any time, no way to predict. While in that mode the to do list is gone so will not record, and cannot even watch recordings. For me, since I have other model Tivos, everything I record on the Edge that is important to me I record on one of my other model Tivos also. So if the Edge goes into that "mode" I don't miss my shows. Once you do the reboot will have to wait for the to do list to repopulate also, I force it by moving one of the shows in my season pass up or down in the priority list, that forces all the shows to update (seems that is what Tivo support told you also.) If you only have the Edge, well just have to keep an eye on it, if out of town when it happens could miss a lot of recording. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a DVR.... Roamio, oh Roamio, the best Tivo IMO.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

tommage1 said:


> That is one of the strange Edge issues that can't be explained, far as I know.


Thanks. That's the first time this has happened to this one.

As I said, we don't use it much, because I hate the new UI, and now I'm wondering why I keep it around. How much is an Edge with lifetime worth?

A bug like that is not unprecedented, when S3's first came out, they'd go into "zombie mode" as I'd call it. Which had slightly different symptoms, but much the same effect. I worked around that by having it on a timer which would switch the power off once a week, until the problems went away with an update.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

btwyx said:


> As I said, we don't use it much, because I hate the new UI, and now I'm wondering why I keep it around. How much is an Edge with lifetime worth?


Ah hah, yeah, I'm not a fan of TE4 myself (nor 2.5" drives). If it's cable with lifetime maybe $400-500 (can get new now with specials for $500-600) OTA, 2TB maybe $200-300, 500GB maybe $150 or so. Hard to say. Roamio way to go IMO. 3.5" drives, easy to replace/upgrade drive. easy to backup/transfer (if on TE3). 4K on the DVR not really necessary, use a streaming device for that, and little to no 4K broadcast.


----------



## siliken (Oct 23, 2007)

tommage1 said:


> That is one of the strange Edge issues …. Once you do the reboot will have to wait for the to do list to repopulate also, I force it by moving one of the shows in my season pass up or down in the priority list, that forces all the shows to update …


Thanks to you and the search engine (Duck, Duck, Go) for the solution to solve my first experience of the exact problem.


----------

